# Just found this site...lovely patterns, particularly shawls



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just happened across this site yesterday:

http://www.kelbournewoolens.com/freepatterns.html

Some lovely free patterns particulalry the Currituck Shawl and the really awesome Quaking Aspen Shawl..and they are FREE!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great site. I've added it to my Favorites bar. Especially nice that they can also list by fiber...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not to mention the yardage of skeins required! I almost burned through new ink cartridges printing out the patterns I liked!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a great find. Thank you

Lovely shawl patterns. Hope to get on with one soon.

Just casting off the Ashton.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I literally "tripped" upon it and so glad I did too! Dug through my stash and found some lovely wine Alpaca and silver Alpaca to make that Quaking Aspen Shawl. The site is a "keeper" that's for sure!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

I see the shawls are also on Ravelry - a good place to save them.

Print when needed.

I didn't see a chart for the Aspen. They are all appealing . 

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks ! Added it also


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great patterns. Thank you very much for posting the link to the site!  :thumbup:


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the site,


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks , great site and love the waistcoat!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've made that waistcoat but got the pattern from my LYS. I hope they have corrected the errors in it.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

This is a very nice site. Thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Where is the like button here...I love them Lil...mainly because they are so fresh, crisp and less fiddly than some patterns..
Thanks for sharing Lil.
I can relate about burning up printer lol..



courier770 said:


> I just happened across this site yesterday:
> 
> http://www.kelbournewoolens.com/freepatterns.html
> 
> Some lovely free patterns particulalry the Currituck Shawl and the really awesome Quaking Aspen Shawl..and they are FREE!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting, that is great.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought I knew all the good pattern sites, but this one escaped me.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing~~ xx


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Great link, thanks. I saved a couple of patterns and then added the link to my BIG list.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Nice. Thank you for sharing that.


I am sorry but everytime I see your avatar I crack up, your dog looks like he is wearing chain mail and ready for battle in Norman times in England. 
It is a great hood for winter though and I am making something similar for my eldest son for next winter but it has to be in wool or cotton or a blend of both, something that will not melt in extreme temperatures, just in case. Company policy for which I am grateful.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I CO and am knitting the "Wicker Cowl" as we speak..
I love the way it is coming along..will post pics when done.
Thanks again Lil.



courier770 said:


> I thought I knew all the good pattern sites, but this one escaped me.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting,great site..


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Please do Camilla! I've got the Quaking Aspen and Currituck shawls on my "short list" of things to do. After I get the soaker I'm working on done, the baby sweater, the vest with matching booties and hat...phew..so much yarn so little time!

Today I drove by an Alpaca ranch and realized....I'm NEVER going to have enough time!!!! I think the Alpaca were laughing at me as my Jeep passed by.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the website; you are so right, it is certainly a keeper.
Donna K


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL I hear ya woman lol
The baby layette sounds awesome..do post pictures of that.

Clearly Alpacas have a sense of humor lol



courier770 said:


> Please do Camilla! I've got the Quaking Aspen and Currituck shawls on my "short list" of things to do. After I get the soaker I'm working on done, the baby sweater, the vest with matching booties and hat...phew..so much yarn so little time!
> 
> Today I drove by an Alpaca ranch and realized....I'm NEVER going to have enough time!!!! I think the Alpaca were laughing at me as my Jeep passed by.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I printed out the Hiker's Waistcoat pattern, I love it. Did your pattern have errors in it? It sure is a cute vest, and it doesn't look that difficult.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The waistcoat pattern that I got is the same as the one pictured and although it should be easy I found many errors in it. 

The side panels are seed stitch but the patterns has you doing ribbing due to an error and the decreases and increases for the shaping were wrong.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Picked the yarn for the Quaking Aspen shawl.....


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe I don't want to tackle that waistcoat after all! Thanks for the heads up on the error. Seed stitch actually is not my favorite thing to do anyway. It truly is a cute vest though.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The errors are easy to spot, as long as you look down at your work. I made mine in the same gray color and used some artisan glass buttons.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is so cute and you did a beautiful job knitting to. Do you think for an advanced beginner/intermediate knitter it would be hard to do? Terri


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Terri, yes an advanced beginner could do it..the copy of the pattern I got had errors in it but they were easy to spot. First of all when working the seed stitch sections remember to knit the purl stitches and purl the knit stitches. For some reason the pattern has an error and if you do what the pattern says you'll end up with ribbed panels not seed stitch.

Secondly, when doing the increases/decreases..they are all done in the seed stitch panels. Just remember to do both the increases and decreases keeping with the seed stitch pattern. Sometimes the pattern says to K2tog when P2tog keeps the flow of the seed stitch better.

I made mine out of Cascade 220, looks great over a black turtleneck and jeans or with a long skirt.


----------

